# Paph Forum 2012- Feb 18



## Linus_Cello (Dec 3, 2011)

Save the date! The 2012 Paph Forum is February 18, again at Behnke's Nursery in Beltsville MD (the US National Arboretum is finishing renovations).

For more information (currently 2011's PF, hopefully soon updated for 2012) go to ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm

Also the National Capital Orchid Society's orchid auction is the Saturday before, February 11 at Behnke's also (if there is snow this weekend, the snow date for the auction is Sunday Feb 19, the day after the PF, so a potential orchid weekend extravaganza).


----------



## NYEric (Dec 3, 2011)

Linus_Cello said:


> (if there is snow this weekend, the snow date for the auction is Sunday Feb 19, the day after the PF, so a potential orchid weekend extravaganza).



That would be fun, thanks for posting.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 13, 2011)

*Paph Forum (more details)*

2012 National Capital Orchid Society's 32nd Annual Paphiopedilum Forum
Saturday, February 18, 2012

Behnke's Nursery
11300 Baltimore Ave, Beltsville, MD 20705
(301) 937-1100 http://behnkes.com/website/

The 32nd Annual NCOS Paph Forum will feature internationally-renonwned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door prizes, a silent auction to benefit the Slipper Orchid Alliance, and American Orchid Society Judging.

Sales begin at 8:00 AM, the program begins at 9:45 AM, and the event concludes at 4:30 PM.
PRE-REGISTRATION IS REQUIRED.
Entry fee is $50.00 (Includes lunch & door prize ticket)
Participation is limited to the first 140 Registrants! 
Registration opens January 2012.
Details will appear on the NCOS website soon: www.ncos.us/ncos/paph.htm 

2012 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS
Dr. Holger Polger –China -- Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology in Sichuan, China
“Paphiopedilum Species from China”
Arnold J. Klehm – Illinois -- Klehm Growers “Complex Paphiopedilums”
Eric Sauer – Ohio-- River Valley Orchids “Phragmipediums”
Bryan Ramsay – Maryland -- National Capital AOS Judging Center “Overview of Recent Slipper Awards”


----------



## kentuckiense (Dec 13, 2011)

$50 and a 3.5 hour drive to see Dr. Perner speak? I'm going to have to seriously consider this.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 14, 2011)

kentuckiense said:


> $50 and a 3.5 hour drive to see Dr. Perner speak? I'm going to have to seriously consider this.



If you do come, please introduce yourself. 

Last year's (2011) vendors included: Floradise Orchids, VA; Marriott Orchids, NC; Orchid Enterprise, VA; Orchidview Orchids, SC; Paphanatics, CA; Parkside Orchids, PA; Pine Crest Orchids, VA; Piping Rock Orchids, NY; Woodstream Orchids, MD.

In a few weeks, the 2012 vendor list should be available. I doubt Paphanatics will come as they came in 2011 when Norita H came to talk. Hadley of Marriott comes every year, and so does John from Parkside. Supposedly Dr. Perner will be bring some chinese paphs (hangianum, etc).


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2011)

Linus_Cello said:


> Supposedly Dr. Perner will be bring some chinese paphs (hangianum, etc).



:evil: Well done my son!


----------



## tim (Dec 15, 2011)

where are u getting all this info? ncos site only has 2011 info...i wanna register now!!

Anyone from New England want to drive down?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2011)

Is NYC considered New England? The bus to DC is only like $50 Round trip!


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 15, 2011)

Whats on the menu for lunch?


----------



## jtrmd (Dec 15, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Is NYC considered New England? The bus to DC is only like $50 Round trip!



Yeah,but I would imagine that one horrible trip.I haven't been on a bus to NYC and back since I was a teenager,and it was a mess then.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2011)

no, its not bad and last one I went to I caught the late bus home and slept for a couple of hours!


----------



## Scooby5757 (Dec 15, 2011)

Ill be there....again.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 15, 2011)

Why does this always have to be on my mother in law's birthday?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 15, 2011)

So that you have a reason to be away! :evil:


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 16, 2011)

tim said:


> where are u getting all this info? ncos site only has 2011 info...i wanna register now!!
> 
> Anyone from New England want to drive down?



It was published in NCOS' December 2011 newsletter.

Lunch last year had a choice of roast beef, chicken, turkey, ham, or veggie sandwhich with a fruit cup, pasta salad, cookies and softdrinks (lunch is included in the registration fee). There are usally extras if folks wanted an extra sandwhich, cookie, etc.

The US National Arboretum is currently under renovations, so the Paph Forum's temporary home is a Behnke's Nursery. It was a great location last year as the natural light through the greenhouses allowed the participants to see the flowers in all their glory.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 4, 2012)

*New Paph Forum info*

(Info from the Paph Forum organizers; I guess email them for a registration form, or PM me with your email address and I can send you a registration form)

December 31, 2011
Greetings Paphiophiles!

You are cordially invited to register for the 2012 National Capital Orchid Society (NCOS) Paphiopedilum Forum. The 32nd annual Paph Forum will feature internationally-renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door prizes, American Orchid Society judging, and a silent auction to benefit The Slipper Orchid Alliance (SOA).

To donate selected and awarded plants and other items to SOA for their silent auction, please contact Barbara Tisherman at [email protected]. The auction is concurrent with the Paph Forum.

Please visit the NCOS website for further details regarding the 2012 Program and Schedule, Plant Exhibition Guidelines and Plant Entry Form, and further Meeting Registration Information. Content should be on the website in the next week or two. http://www.ncos.us/ncos

Date: Saturday, February 18, 2012 Location: Behnke Nurseries, 11300 Baltimore Ave, Beltsville, MD 20705, (301) 937-1100
http://behnkes.com/website/
Time: 8:00 am – 5:00 pm

Speakers: DR. HOLGER PERNER –CHINA
Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology - Sichuan, China
“Paphiopedilum Species from China”

Arnold J. Klehm – Illinois
Klehm Growers “Complex Paphiopedilums”

Eric Sauer – Ohio
River Valley Orchids “Phragmipediums”

Bryan Ramsay – Maryland
National Capital AOS Judging Center “Overview of Recent Slipper Awards”

Confirmed Vendors: Cove Corporation, MD; Floradise Orchids, VA; Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology, China; Klehm Growers, IL; Marriott Orchids, NC; Orchid Enterprise, VA; Orchidview Orchids, SC; Parkside Orchids, PA; River Valley Orchids, OH; Woodstream Orchids, MD.
(NCOS Member Plant Sales) Members current on 2012 dues and pre-registered for the Forum may sell slipper orchids.

Pre-registration is required. The entry fee of $50.00 includes lunch and a door prize ticket.

Participation is limited to the first 140 registrants!

Please return the attached registration form with fee (checks payable to NCOS) to the Paph Forum Registrar:
Lynn Evans-Goldner, 5810 Huntingtown Road, Huntingtown, MD, 20639
Email: [email protected]
See you at the Forum!
Bill Goldner & Lynn Evans-Goldner
Co-Chairs, NCOS Paph Forum


----------



## Ray (Jan 4, 2012)

Lynn has invited me to be the only supplies vendor....


----------



## NYEric (Jan 4, 2012)

Bring some Epiweb for me please!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 4, 2012)

Eric, are you sure you're going? I'd be interested in what Holger Perner will be bringing.


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 4, 2012)

Bob, I was sent an email from the paph guild a few months ago with a link to Perner's web site to pre-order plants. he didn't have anything out of the ordinary. if i can find it, i will send it to you. russell

ps the plants look healthy


----------



## Ray (Jan 5, 2012)

I think it's hengduanbiotech.com, but isn't currently accessible.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes, probably will go.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 6, 2012)

Here's the schedule for the forum:

8:00 - 10:00 am REGISTRATION OPEN.
Check-in, update email address, pick-up name tag
Pick-up Door Prize & Gift Certificate Drawing Tickets
Pick-up “Peoples Choice Award” Ballot
SOA Silent Auction Begins! Place bids in Sales Area
SALES OPEN - Bring sales to register by 9:45 am!
10:00 - 10:10 am OPENING REMARKS AND ANNOUNCEMENTS
32nd Anniversary Forum
BILL GOLDNER - Paph Forum, Co-Chair
SALES AREA CLOSED TO ALL
10:10 - 11:10 am DR. HOLGER PERNER– Hengduan Mountains Biotechnology –China
“Paphiopedilum Species from China”
11:10-11:20 am DRAWING FOR EXHIBITORS GIFT CERTIFICATES
11:20 -12:10 pm ARNOLD J. KLEHM - Klehm Growers - Illinois
“Complex Paphiopedilums”
12:10 - 1:45 pm LUNCH! SALES OPEN!
RIBBON JUDGING AND AOS JUDGING
12:10 pm
12:30 pm
Judges Lunch Begins
RIBBON JUDGING AND AOS JUDGING BEGIN
2:00 pm SALES CLOSE AT 2:00 pm
2:00 - 2:30 pm BRYAN RAMSAY - National Capital Judging Center
“Overview of Recent Slipper Awards”
2:30 – 3:20 pm ERIC SAUER - River Valley Orchids - Ohio
“Phragmipediums”
3:20 - 4:00 pm DISCUSSION AND CRITIQUE OF EXHIBIT PLANTS
Bill Goldner, Gordon Slaymaker, Steve Shifflett, and Guest Speakers
PRESENTATION OF AWARDS
4:00 - 4:30 pm CLOSING REMARKS. DOOR PRIZE DRAWING.
SALES WRAP-UP. PACK-UP. CLEAN-UP. FORUM CONCLUDES.


----------



## Ray (Jan 7, 2012)

Eric - what Ecoweb stuff do you want? I'll bring it as a preorder for you.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks. I'll check your site and PM you.


----------



## Ray (Jan 8, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Thanks. I'll check your site and PM you.



I don't need a private message, I need an order placed online...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2012)

OK.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 18, 2012)

The Paph Forum is only 1 month away! Don't delay, register today!

Addendum (mentioned earlier by Ray)
Supply Vendor: First Rays, PA


----------



## Ray (Jan 18, 2012)

I just emailed Henduan Mountain Biotech to see if Dr Pernar is planning on bringing plants or flasks, or taking preorders.

I'll let you know if I hear anything.


----------



## Ray (Jan 23, 2012)

I heard back last night. Here's the lists for preorders:

Flasks

and 

Plants

Hangianums will not be available for DC (he can also ship from there next month), but he'll have them available to ship from Santa Barbara in March.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 23, 2012)

still debating


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2012)

This is close for you.


----------



## jtrmd (Jan 24, 2012)

yeah,I think its only like 45mins at most.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2012)

Sheesh!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 25, 2012)

So who is going from the New York area? Eric, are you registered and really going? After looking at what might be for sale, I might have someone pick up something for me if it doesn't involve shippping to far. It's been mild here in the Albany, N.Y. area but the weather can't hold forever. Was thinking of a flask if someone could verify the condition and size of seedling invetro. I've seen some hugh seedlling in flask from Japan, and I wonder if they replate that extra time in China.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2012)

I am probably going I will confirm this weekend.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 25, 2012)

Let me know for sure, as I'd like someone to pick up and mail something to me. I assume you are driving down, correct? Airplanes don't work to well with flasks.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2012)

Airplanes!? its only DC for Pete's sake. Its not like the old days when you could hop on the shuttle for $34/each way. I'll drive or take a bus.


----------



## Doug (Jan 26, 2012)

Ray said:


> I heard back last night. Here's the lists for preorders:
> 
> Flasks
> 
> ...


Hey Ray.....Flask list shows up, but Plant List draws a blank. What's up with that?


----------



## eOrchids (Jan 26, 2012)

Both opened up for me just fine.

Although the plants list might open slower cause there are more pages.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2012)

Once I saw no hang it became purely academic for me.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe you can order hang from Perner, but I'm actually interested in a hang cross (in the hopes of hybrid vigor). The Oct issue of Orchid Digest had a feature on Hang and Hang crosses. Have they started backcrossing on primary hybrids? I'd love a Hang x (hang x in-charm).


----------



## Ray (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes you can order them, but as he said in his email, they will not be available during his DC trip, but will be when he returns to Santa Barbara in March.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 6, 2012)

*Orchid Auction Saturday 2/11*

Just 2 weeks until the Paph Forum! 
Come a week early and check out NCOS' Orchid Auction (same location as Paph Forum).


National Capital Orchid Society 
www.ncos.us
34th Annual Orchid Auction 

Behnke Nursery, 11300 Baltimore Ave., Beltsville, MD, 20705 
Saturday, February 11, 2012
10 am to 4 pm (Preview: 10 to 11 am Lively Auction: 11 to 4 pm) 

FREE admission; Hundreds of blooming orchids; food vendor; for $2, you can move the orchid you want to bid on to the 'head of the line'. Checks/VISA/MasterCard gladly accepted!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 10, 2012)

Hope to see folks tomorrow at the Auction. One week before the Paph Forum (get those registrations in)!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2012)

My relatives, 2nd or 3rd cousins no less, are coming into town and asked me to take them around that Saturday!  My mom told me not to blow them off!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 10, 2012)

NYEric said:


> My relatives, 2nd or 3rd cousins no less, are coming into town and asked me to take them around that Saturday!  My mom told me not to blow them off!



Oh Oh!

Show them around the Paph forum???


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah sure, that would go over well. "Hi, we're just going to take a little trip to DC this morning..."


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2012)

NYEric said:


> Yeah sure, that would go over well. "Hi, we're just going to take a little trip to DC this morning..."


----------



## Ray (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm heading down to DC on Friday. Not only does it allow me to get in and set up early on Saturday, but I think I'll go to the Smithsonian's exhibit at the natural history museum.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 13, 2012)

Ray said:


> I'm heading down to DC on Friday. Not only does it allow me to get in and set up early on Saturday, but I think I'll go to the Smithsonian's exhibit at the natural history museum.



Which exhibit? Alas, the Smithsonian Orchid exhibits are every 2 years on the odd year. The US Botanic Garden still has orchids.

And there a lot of great DC restaurants, many with "Top Chef" connections...


----------



## Ray (Feb 13, 2012)

"A View from the East" at the Natural History Museum.

I grew up in DC, but mostly know my way around Northwest (it has been a LONG time since I lived there, but my stepmother did live in Chevy Chase MD, so I got bac periodically).


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 18, 2012)

Well it's just after 8 and the doors have just opened for the forum. I'm sitting home in N.Y. and just got the call I was waiting for. I just bought a flask of armeniacum and micranthum var eburneum. If I had passed, Glenn Decker was the next person in line for these flask. I think he's not a happy man at the moment.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2012)

Cool, remember us when you split up the seedlings!  I am so sorry that I missed this forum but I met my little cousins so it was cool.


----------



## Ray (Feb 19, 2012)

I really enjoyed Holger Pernar's presentation on Chinese paphs, and managed to pick up a henryanum and helenae (2 mature growths with 2" leaves) for myself, plus a very large (4-growth) Kolarmi (kolo x armeniacum) from Glen.

He had some other non-paphs available, but left them at Woodstream where he and his wife stayed, as this was a slipper-only event. Don't be surprised to see them and unsold paphs go up on their site.

He'll be back on the west coast in May, and said he's be happy to ship from there (and he'll have hangianums then, too). So I think a pre-order will be worth it.


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 19, 2012)

HUGE Don Wimber and China Dragon

























Phrag. besseae and flavum





Paph (Magic Latern x Kevin Porter)


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the photos. Who's flasks are we seeing in the photos? Did Holger have any interesting plants for sale?


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 19, 2012)

Those flasks belong to Marriott orchids.

Besides the helenae, micranthum, eburneum, armeniacum, armeniacum var markii, dianthum, esquirola and Magic Latern I believe Holger had 2 flasks of hanganiums and cyps.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2012)

What a show!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2012)

eOrchids;343762\ said:


>


Really!?:chick:


----------



## chrismende (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks as if it was a terrific event! Wish I could have come.


----------

